# Daiwa sealine SL25OH



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i have one of these reels and dont no very much about it i would like to know if any body knows how much it might be worth $$ and were i can find some new drag washers for it i cant find anything about this reel on the net


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Is that an older reel never heard od that on before. Are you sure it is not a model SL20sh.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

its a bottom fishing reel mostly, not really a casting reel. THat line is daiwas answer to the penn senator.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I checked the Diawa website http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/index.html and did not see anything on that reel maybe it is an older model or maybe Diawa changed the mdel number.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah its an older model


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I thought so I sold Diawas for a few years at a local tackle shop and never heard of this model.
Striper try Lighthouse Tackle for your parts mabe they can order them but dont expect them over night.

Rick


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

its definitly an older model but i havent been able to pull up much on it and it seems no one knows much about its about the size of a 3/0 or 4/0 senator and it cast preety good its has a one peice graphite frame


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Daiwa SL 250 H*

Go here for a parts diagram : http://www.fishingreelrepair.com/frames.asp

This is a really good casting reel as well as a 20lb king reel. They are tough and dependable. If you replace the left side bushing with a ball bearing and put a 1/4" rare earth magnet on the bridge with some epoxy, it will cast super well and is big enough to catch some good size fish fromt he surf. The largest surf fish I've caught with mine (I have 2) is a 8.5 ft. shark. Also caught some large amberjacks offshore as well. The shame is they don't make it any more!


----------



## bibby1000 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have two of these reels one was my Dad's he was so impressed with it he bought me one, they are both on 193 cm boat rods really good package.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I have two and they are really good reels. They have a graphite frame and are good casters. I've used mine in the surf and on the boat. I caught many a large fish on them and never had any problems. They are about the size of a Jigmaster. I did a mag job and a ball bearing conversion on the one I cast and it works great. On the stock ones there is a ball bearing in the right side plate and a bushing on the left. I simply replaced the bush with a ball bearing and BAM! I doubt they are worth a lot, but they are the equal of any of the Daiwas made today in terms of quality and drag. To my way of thinking, they are superior to any of the Penns of their era. Use it and enjoy it. 

Bill:fishing:


----------

